# Venison and fish ZP



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I just opened the first bag of the venison and fish ZP I got on sale and the dogs didn't seem to notice any difference. I was worried they wouldn't eat it because several people here said their dogs wouldn't but no problem!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

So far I have just offered it as training treats since I wanted to see the same thing. Well, I also wanted to make certain Hope's tummy stayed settled. They seem to not notice even a tiny bit.
I am glad since I bought 3 bags and I have already donated plenty of bags of ZP to shelters!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

T & J just started on ZiwiPeak Lamb Recipe today. So far, so good 
I ordered an 8 oz. Trial Pack of the Venison--plan to open it in a week or two.
Does the Venison and Fish smell strong?


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

It is a bit stronger than the Venison. I really do not react to the smell of ZP much anymore. I smell Green Lipped Mussels, in all varieties, and when I do all I can think about is how much Glucosamine is in Green Lipped Mussels and I feel so great about feeding something that is helping preserve my girl's joints.


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

> I was worried they wouldn't eat it because several people here said their dogs wouldn't


I had to get the venison and fish because supply here is intermittant and that was all there was going to be for 3 weeks. I was worried too but mine didn't seem to notice the difference between that and the lamb they were on, so glad because I bought a 5kg bag!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My two will not eat anything with fish in it. They try to roll in it like it is goose poo 

Also I can not put Salmon oil or anything on their food or they will try to do the same. They get very dry skin during the winter so I give them coconut chips for oil since they hate anything fish. :foxes15:

Mine are brother and sister so it might be something in their genes but I have heard the venison fish is a 50/50 chance with chis.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

My girls Love the Venison and Fish or the Venison Ziwipeak. they dont like the Lamb Ziwi as much


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Mine eat all the ZP formula's no problem.


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

JuJuBe loves the v&f. I, on the other hand, can barely tolerate the smell of it. I have to have my daughter feed her. That said, I will continue feeding it to her as long as she will eat it. Maybe I'm just lucky, but my little pup has yet to find anything that she won't eat. God help you if you are eating something and not paying attention. She will jack food out of your hand faster than you can blink! Little stinker.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Miya seems to like the venison and fish. it's the only one she's ever tried. Next bag will be something new. She prefers the ZP over Fromm's and tends to eat less if all I offer is Fromm's. :/ Smart little thing..she knows the more expensive bag tastes better haha. I might switch her to ZP only, we'll see.

ps..the smell of the ZP makes me gag if I inhale so I try and hold my breath while scooping


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

If anyone out there bought the V&F ZP and their furbaby won't eat it, pm me. I'll buy it from you bc my little stinker will eat anything!!!!


----------



## theshanman97 (Feb 19, 2012)

ive heard good things about zp i would of tried it but could find anywhere online that takes paypal! lol but my girlys are settled on theie acana now , but if i was to have problems i would try zp as it has such good ratings!  x


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mine will eat the venison and fish no problem


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

teetee said:


> Miya seems to like the venison and fish. it's the only one she's ever tried. Next bag will be something new. She prefers the ZP over Fromm's and tends to eat less if all I offer is Fromm's. :/ Smart little thing..she knows the more expensive bag tastes better haha. I might switch her to ZP only, we'll see.
> 
> ps..the smell of the ZP makes me gag if I inhale so I try and hold my breath while scooping


I don' t even notice the smell anymore but I did not like it at first.



theshanman97 said:


> ive heard good things about zp i would of tried it but could find anywhere online that takes paypal! lol but my girlys are settled on theie acana now , but if i was to have problems i would try zp as it has such good ratings!  x


I am using just ZP now but I think the Acana is a great food too. I especially like what i have read about their ingrdedient sources and their reputation. Since your girls are doing well I agree with you and i would leave them on it. I used to feed my two a combo of grainfree dry and canned, then I went to the dry mixed with ZP and finally just ZP. They both are grown now and it takes such a small amount to feed them that i just use the ZP.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Terri, can you remind me their weights and how much you feed?


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

jesuschick said:


> Terri, can you remind me their weights and how much you feed?


 Sure, Taz is 9 months old and weighs 3.5 lbs. She eats 1.5 tbsps twice daily. Charlie is almost 1 1/2 years old and weighs 10 lbs. He eats 3 tbsp twice daily. I am not sure how that corresponds To the scoop that comes in the package. 

Taz was eating 2 tbsp twice a day and I have decreased itvaftervshe was spayed as she began to get overweight.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I knew Taz was the size of someone in my group. She and Eden are the same size. 

I do not use the scoop that comes with ZP either. I bought some stainless measuring scoops. 1/8 cup and 1/4 cup. 

Looks like the 1.5 Tbs. is close to 1/8th cup. That is also what Eden gets. The 'big" girls at 4.0 pounds get a little more. Ruby is my skinny one so she gets a bit more than Hope.

Thanks!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I thought she and Eden were about the same size and Taz, like Eden, is very active.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

MiniGrace said:


> I thought she and Eden were about the same size and Taz, like Eden, is very active.


...and by "active" do you men wild, a bit ADHD, random and generally out of her mind? That would be Eden for certain!

I suppose her name is Taz after all! haha!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Uh huh....add to that nosy and bossy and you have my girl! The trainer we go to refers to her as "the Queen Bee".

The other day she was on the bed looking down at Charlie, who was chewing on my shoe and barked at him. When I ignored her, she ran up, pawed my face and then ran down to bark at him again, just to make sure he got into trouble! Little stinker!


----------

